# 1. SfdW 2003 in HH am 13.März, ab 19:00 Uhr



## Rabbit (28. Februar 2003)

Moin Bikefreaks!

Angeregt durch den hier immer wieder auftretenden Smilie  und der aktuellen weltpolitischen Situation müssen wir wohl mal wieder etwas für den Weltfrieden tun.
Aus diesem Grunde rufe ich heute zum ersten SfdW in diesem Jahr auf.

Was schon feststeht ist der

Termin: *13.März.2003, ab 19:00 Uhr*
(am kommenden Donnerstag ist ja wieder Nightride in Timmendorf!)

Ort: Das Kaktus
Behringstraße 2 (sollte der Link nicht funktionieren, dann bitte "manuell" auf stadtplandienst.de suchen)
Ecke *Friedens*allee (danke Bischi) 
22765 Hamburg

*Reservierungscode:* Mein Nachname: RICHTERS
(Für den Fall es tatsächlich mal jemandem gelingen sollte pünktlich zu sein  )

So, und nun bitte ich um zahlreiche Teilnahmebekundungen um dann abschätzen zu können ob es genügt, einen kleinen Tisch zu reservieren oder gleich das ganze Lokal 

Konkrete Einzelheiten zum Austragungsort werde ich noch rechtzeitig in diesen Beitrag einstellen!

In diesem Sinne 
Harry

*Teilnehmer*:

 RBS
 Kaiowana
 Tine (Kais Regierung ;-)
 Tracer + X
 Beppo
 Bischi (bring doch auch deine Regierung mit, dann ist Tine nicht ganz allein ;-)
 biker_tom
 STEF1
 Myself


----------



## RBS (28. Februar 2003)

... alles, was dem Frieden dient.  

Bin gerne dabei, sofern ich nicht bis 23:00 Uhr Ikea-Regale aufbauen muss. Ziehe nämlich am 12. März um.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (28. Februar 2003)

Tja, da mir der Weltfrieden sehr am Herzen liegt, muß ich natürlich mit dabei sein.
 

Bis dahin
Viele grüße
kai


----------



## Tracer (1. März 2003)

Hi Harry!
Finde ich eine tolle Idee! Du kannst mit mir zaehlen......(reserviere 2 Plaetze fuer mich ). U.a. werde ich noch die Bergedorfer fragen, ob sie  mit kommen werden.
Gruss
W.S.


----------



## Beppo (1. März 2003)

Moin Moin,

...bin auch dabei...

Gruß Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (4. März 2003)

So, ein Austragungsort ist gefunden. Lob und Tadel für den Austragungsort bitte nach der Veranstaltung direkt an Beppo 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## madbull (4. März 2003)

Mensch Harry, scheint ja ein durchschlagender Erfolg zu werden...

Bei so viel SfdW können die Amis eigentlich gleich wieder abziehen, da haben sie keine Chance gegen...

Ich werde natürlich nicht dasein und saufe hier bei mir fdW, denn allein die Anfahrt würde mich soviel kosten wie Zwei Kästen Bier...  Und SO viel ist mir der W auch wieder nicht wert...   

Also viel Spass!


----------



## Bischi (4. März 2003)

Hehe...  in der Friedensallee   Das kann ja nur gutgehen...


----------



## Rabbit (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Hehe...  in der Friedensallee   Das kann ja nur gutgehen... *


Kann ich das jetzt als Teilnahmebekundung werten oder konntest Du dich nur mal wieder nicht zurückhalten und mußtest deinen Senf auch hier dazu geben?  
Gruß  
Harry


----------



## Bischi (4. März 2003)

Skandaaaaaaaaaaaaaal...  *gg*   Klar war das ´ne Zusage...


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2003)

mal gucken.... wenn geld dann zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *mal gucken.... wenn geld dann zeit  *



Verkauf doch wieder einen von Deinen getunten Prozessoren bei eBay


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2003)

sind grade 7 stk. drinne !


----------



## biker_tom (6. März 2003)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

sofern ich nicht bis Mitternacht im Büro schuften muß bin ich dabei!

wenn ich es schon nicht schaffe, mal bei einer Runde dabei zu sein (die Blöde Arbeit hindert mich in der Woche daran meinen Haushalt zu führen, dann bleibt da meinst nur noch das WE). dann werde ich wenigsten beim "Gelage" dabei sein.

bis dann
Thomas


----------



## Rabbit (6. März 2003)

Richtig, Tom, so kennen wir dich!


----------



## Kaiowana (6. März 2003)

N'abend allerseits,
ich habe ja bereits zugesagt, wollte aber Euch nicht vorenthalten, dass Tine (meine Regierung) sich für den Weltfrieden auch richtig ins Zeug legen wird

Ich erscheine also nicht allein!

Bis dahin
Viele Grüße
Kai


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaiowana _
> *Ich erscheine also nicht allein!
> *


Na, das ist doch mal eine positive Überraschung 

Und falls da noch Unklarheiten bestehen sollten. Diese Veranstaltung soll natürlich nicht alleine aktiven IBC-Mitgliedern vorbehalten sein. Vielmehr ist es gerade so, daß auch Partnerinnen und Partner immer herzlich willkommen sind!

Dann bestelle Tine mal schöne Grüße von mir und richte ihr bitte aus, daß ich mich schon darauf freue am Donnerstag mit Ihr in Verhandlung über deine zükunftige Freizeitgestaltung treten zu können 

BTW: Da ich derzeit meine eigene Regierung bin wird das natürlich ein Regierungsgespräch! 

Bis dann,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STEF1 (11. März 2003)

Werde auch am Donnerstag dabei sein.

Bis dann,
Steffi


----------



## Rabbit (12. März 2003)

So, Tisch ist reserviert!
Reservierungscode ist in der Ankündigung eingetragen, für den Fall, daß tatsächlich mal jemand pünktlich sein sollte und ich verspätet erscheine 

Gruß und bis morgen,
Harry


----------



## biker_tom (12. März 2003)

moin,

da ich im moment immer noch im Büro bin, und mein arbeitspensum für morgen ähnlich aussieht (Monatsabschlüsse),
werde ich es wohl erh gegen 20 Uhr schaffen als 19 uhr, aber auf allefälle werde ich erscheinen!


bis morgen
Tom


----------



## Thol (13. März 2003)

Moin,

habe heute Nachmittag doch frei und werden das tolle Wetter nutzen und mich mit Karte + Kompass zum 2ten mal in die HaBe wagen.  
Wenn ich rechtzeitig wieder herausfinde , komme ich auch noch bei Eurer SfdW Tafelrunde vorbei (sofern noch ein Platz frei ist !!  ).
..bis später beim  

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Rabbit (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thol _
> *Moin,
> 
> habe heute Nachmittag doch frei und werden das tolle Wetter nutzen und mich mit Karte + Kompass zum 2ten mal in die HaBe wagen. *


Du kannst es gut haben, bei dem Wetter 

Klar ist noch'n Platz frei. Habe zwar nur einen Tisch für 10 Personen bestellt, aber ggf. rücken wir halt ein wenig zusammen!

Vielleicht bis später,
Harry


----------



## madbull (16. März 2003)

Was ging ab?
Wer war alles da?
Was wurden für weitreichende umwälzende Entscheidungen getroffen?

Erzähl doch endlich mal einer, ich will doch nicht dumm sterben!


----------



## Rabbit (17. März 2003)

Tja nu, was ging ab? Wer war da?

Na gut, erst mal die Teilnehmer: IGD, Tracer, Thol, biker-tom, STEF1, Kaiowana + Tine, Bischi, Beppo und Me! => 10!!!

Es gab lecker Essen, lecker Cocktails (Happy-Hour) und lecker Smalltalk, mehr nicht! 
Und es war lecker spassig und wird im nächsten Monat sicher wiederholt, versprochen!? 
Bis denn


----------

